# "H" Bike



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Pragma, a French company, has developed an h-bike (for lack of a better term) which is powered by a hydrogen fuel cell (this may be too simplistic for some). Looks like more potential controversy, but IMO, a separate class of bike from MTB.


----------



## LargeMan (May 20, 2017)

fos'l said:


> Pragma, a French company, has developed an h-bike (for lack of a better term) which is powered by a hydrogen fuel cell (this may be too simplistic for some). Looks like more potential controversy, but IMO, a separate class of bike from MTB.


Link, picture anything?


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Picture of prototype and basic principles of technology on their site (pragma.com). TBH, I didn't read all about it since it's (probably) going to be too expensive for awhile.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

I've ridden behind people who I suspected of riding a M bike, or one powered by methane....


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Harry, be happy it wasn't an "S" bike.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

fos'l said:


> Picture of prototype and basic principles of technology on their site (pragma.com). TBH, I didn't read all about it since it's (probably) going to be too expensive for awhile.


https://www.pragma-industries.com


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

LargeMan said:


> Link, picture anything?


----------

